# Sequins - I don't believe it



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did you know that buy by the yard sequins that use to cost about .29 or hologram .59 do not exist in Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, Hancock's or Walmart? And no one has seen any like that for a long while. There were rolls like ribbon rolls of 3 yards for $3.99 and I was in sticker shock. I did not buy them. I am doing a costume for a "clown" at an Arts elementary school, and it needs to sparkle.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I just hate that when I go into a store and find that they no longer carry something that I use. or that the "new trendy" packaging incresses the price by a factor of 12. 

I don't think I have any in my stash... but will look


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's okay, housewife, I think I have enough, but since it was for a commissioned project I was not going to use my stash, I was going to buy new that particularly matched the fabrics.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's getting harder to find the familiar notions we use. I wanted to get some of the waistband interfacing (it has a series of "slots" down the center for easy folding). Yup, can't find it anywhere except on Ebay or Amazon in a 50 yard roll. I'm a big girl but I ain't that big. LOL

Have you tried online at M&J Trim or Pacific Trimmings (both are in NYC).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will for the replacement, but I need the first try on for the Arts teacher on Thursday.

I will be sewing like a crazy person tomorrow.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a place that has all different colors for .39yd.

http://www.doveoriginalstrims.com/Beaded-Trims-Ribbon-Sequins/Sequins-By-the-Yard/

And 3.3yds waistband interfacing:

http://www.sewingandcraftclub.com/?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=2215&category_id=18


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Did you know that buy by the yard sequins that use to cost about .29 or hologram .59 do not exist in Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, Hancock's or Walmart? And no one has seen any like that for a long while. There were rolls like ribbon rolls of 3 yards for $3.99 and I was in sticker shock. I did not buy them. I am doing a costume for a "clown" at an Arts elementary school, and it needs to sparkle.



I guess we're out of touch with the times because I go into sticker shock whenever I go to the fabric store!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

here's the skirt portion with just a little sparkly on it. Will need more.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I found the same problem with Velcro buttons. Just black and white now. It's been a while since I last stocked up; at that time there was a choice of red, gray, tan, and navy as well. 

My current project is using up my supply. I looked at Joann on line to check what is available. Joann is too far to take a chance. I was going by a Michael's and found squares, but only in black and white. Two package sizes. The larger was a much better buy. Still, it was sticker shock.

I have a supply of strip rolls of black. I think I will just cut squares from this.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That skirt is adorable!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks, the teacher liked it and said it needs the bling. I need to be making the top tomorrow. 

I broke down and bought the 12 ft roll for 2.99 - but it was 50% off, so I could live with that, as I really want/need yards of sequins for this. 

Also found a stash of rhinestone that I bought when a good sales was going on, so it maybe will get some of my rhinestones on the top. Haven't decided on that yet. These are crystal stones and not the acrylic ones. Better sparkle.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Have y'all seen home-sew? I think they have a website, too. best source for notions I've seen. I'm at least 2 hrs away from any source for sewing shopping. So, I've got a few online sources.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't seen it but will look it up. Thanks so much.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesew.com/tr336.html#.UnHIdBCtEqM

Bless your heart - I think I've found a new favorite place to get some sewing stuff.

Thank you SEW much.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just ordered 6 different colors of rolls of sequins.
Now I'll be ready for anything I want to sparkle up.

The prices were really really good.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Love that place - if you go to the bottom of their home page you can sign up for a catalog - always love looking through it.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to do a lot of custom hair bows, and when they quit selling ribbon by the yard it killed me. I couldn't get materials for a reasonable enough price any more to justify custom orders because I'd have to buy a 3 yard roll of 1 1/2 in. ribbon for $4-$5, and I'd need three different ribbons to complete the bow, when in reality I really only needed >1yard in each ribbon.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Have y'all seen home-sew? I think they have a website, too. best source for notions I've seen. I'm at least 2 hrs away from any source for sewing shopping. So, I've got a few online sources.


I've been getting that catalog for years. Love it!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Me too, it's my favorite place for just about everything notions. In fact Ardie, you were the one who told me about years ago. I think maybe that was even back in the Lusenet site days. :shocked:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I did sign up for the newsletter. And I ordered 6 or 8 of the 50 yard rolls of sequins. Now, I'll probably not do another of these for about 2 or 3 years.

But, I may do something for Zoie later.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I was going to post about Home Sew. I have been buying eyelet beading lace from them for years to decorate the top edge of the corsets I make. Good service, reasonable prices, fast shipping, all good.


----------

